# Starting the simulation



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well im going to try to do the method that frank talked about with caribes. i got some poster board and im going to be covering up the sides and from of the tank except for lil eye holes. I was wondering do i turn off my powerhead as well? or do i leave that one. i will be turning off my filters and running an air wand one the planted side which is also the side with the power head. ill lower the water about a good 25% in about 10 minutes and being the experiment.. hopefully all goes well.. plz give me advice if any of you guys have any thanks a lot

RB

edit: what kinda feeding schedule should i put the p's on??? feed them less often since its dry season? ive been feeding the shrimp and sum catfish fillets of late. and plan on having them in dry season mode for about a week.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

well the tank is poster boarded up with my lil eye holes in there. the temp has been raised to about 82 ish.. the foil from the lights has been removed to simulate the beaming sun haha uhm filters are off bubble wand is going .. shoudl i keep them in this for a week then rainy season and just keep repeating?? or should i extend the dry season for a bit longer?? ive heard some say for a week and some say for 3 months as that is how long regular seasons last but i probably wont do it for three months because i will b out of town quite a bit and rather not leave them in the dry conditions without monitoring them. thanks.. any replies mayb ..????


----------



## mantis (May 16, 2003)

Have u read up at opefe? There is a mountain of info there on breeding various species. You may be able to get some more idea's.

Good luck


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

yep i read up on there .. there isnt too much known about caribe well at least not too many people want to share their experiences, but i guess ill give this a try then try and alternative method in a couple of months and i WILL post my methods if i have any success. n e more suggestions?


----------

